# custom member title



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

vote to give me a custom title, even thou xenon probably won't listen to this poll anyway.

i just found out i need 3000 posts to get one, thats a lot


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> vote to give me a custom title, even thou xenon probably won't listen to this poll anyway.
> 
> i just found out i need 3000 posts to get one, thats a lot
> [snapback]958624[/snapback]​


You aint getting one , no matter if we vote or not...

You either have to have 3,000 posts or Win a Contest ...

Sorry For Ya


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > vote to give me a custom title, even thou xenon probably won't listen to this poll anyway.
> ...


i know, this blows


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I voted yea, cause I want one too lol. I see people with custom titles who hardly post, but then again I know they earned it somehow.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ccoralli said:
> ...


So Buy a camera And go after those Contest to Win One , Or help out alot and get nominated for MOTM and get voted to win ...!!!

You can Do It !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


OR, we could make a contest to see whose name sounds most like coral


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just a custom title? Why not think bigger.....I mean you have been a member for over a month....Im thinking we can work a staff position for ya!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I dont see why not, i want Gordeez's 'resident alcoholic', but id settle for 'resident alcoholic in training' or maybe even 'trainie resident alcoholic' or 'assistant...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Just a custom title? Why not think bigger.....I mean you have been a member for over a month....Im thinking we can work a staff position for ya!!
> [snapback]958635[/snapback]​


i'm not like the other noobs, i'm DEDICATED. they won't ket you be head cashier at the walmart if your not....


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

want it one hand and sh*t in the other and see which one fills up first


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

WAH WAH WAH!!!

NO TITLE FOR YOU!!









On another forum I used to frequent people that ask for titles got one they DIDN'T like!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dude, you're gonna f*ck around and start polls like this and the mods will end up giving you some fucked up title that you'll hate


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> dude, you're gonna f*ck around and start polls like this and the mods will end up giving you some fucked up title that you'll hate
> [snapback]958738[/snapback]​


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

> dude, you're gonna f*ck around and start polls like this and the mods will end up giving you some fucked up title that you'll hate


Now that would be funny as hell


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NO!!! Earn it like the rest!!!

We DONT accomodate pity requests like this.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Just a custom title? Why not think bigger.....I mean you have been a member for over a month....Im thinking we can work a staff position for ya!!
> [snapback]958635[/snapback]​



















On a side note.... EARN ONE BEIATCH!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Just a custom title? Why not think bigger.....I mean you have been a member for over a month....Im thinking we can work a staff position for ya!!
> ...


Hey...dont try to bullshit me...I have been to Georga...they will make you be head cashier at Walmart if you have teeth!









Im just messing with ya!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > Grosse Gurke said:
> ...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I think I should get a title, Seems as I won a contest!


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Just a custom title? Why not think bigger.....I mean you have been a member for over a month....Im thinking we can work a staff position for ya!!
> ...


Is the head cashier the one with the dirty knees?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your kidding right......Non-Piranha doesnt count!

:rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

you want one?

Sure, except I get to choose it!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Seems you have gotten your wish!!

Congrats on your new member title!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

haha thats just wrong!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ask and You shall receive .............Congrats









~BTW~
Ccoralli, 
Nice Member Title







(Did you pick that one yourself )


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

*YES !!!!*


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Xenon said:


> you want one?
> 
> Sure, except I get to choose it!
> [snapback]959023[/snapback]​


You sir are my f*cking GOD!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Ccoralli said:


> vote to give me a custom title, even thou xenon probably won't listen to this poll anyway.
> 
> i just found out i need 3000 posts to get one, thats a lot
> [snapback]958624[/snapback]​
























your member title... "Michael Jackson touched your who-who"

Hey Coralli.. this ones for you..










Q: Why did Michael Jackson go to K Mart?
A: He heard they had small boys pants half off.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG I could'nt stop laughing. I guess it true what they say, "Be careful what you wish for."

Xenon that is to funny. I want to earn mine or win it BTW.

Sucks to be you Ccoralli.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> Xenon that is to funny. I want to earn mine or win it BTW.


i think you should be given one just for sucking up


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what ever works


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> > Xenon that is to funny. I want to earn mine or win it BTW.
> 
> 
> i think you should be given one just for sucking up :rasp:
> [snapback]959211[/snapback]​


 Yeah, and it shud be "Xenon's Bitch"


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

But I'm already Bubba's Bitch. I'll ask if he wants to share....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: dam what an ass


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahhaha. ccorali got fondled by mj


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

That is just too funny


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man that's hilarious


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Before Xenon thinks about giving you a custom member title.. please do tell what the hell your name means!!!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't think he likes his title. Hasn't replied anymore


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

hahahaha, i dont think anyone will be able to take him seriously now that he got "touched" by MJ


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> OMG I could'nt stop laughing. I guess it true what they say, "Before what you wish for."
> 
> Xenon that is to funny. I want to earn mine or win it BTW.
> 
> ...


whatever, i got a custom title

also, isn't it "be careful what you wish for"???



RhomZilla said:


> Before Xenon thinks about giving you a custom member title.. please do tell what the hell your name means!!!
> [snapback]959634[/snapback]​


my name is chris coralli



Dawgnutz said:


> I don't think he likes his title. Hasn't replied anymore
> [snapback]959738[/snapback]​


i was at work, can't be here all the time


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

Ccoralli said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I could'nt stop laughing. I guess it true what they say, "Before what you wish for."
> ...


hahahahha, ill make sure if i ever want a custom title that i will earn it rather than beg


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Kinda ghey to get it by beggin. But hey f*ck it, as long as your happy.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

I would be to happy with that title


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

haha that sucks that you got that gay ass title!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

[/quote]

i was at work, can't be here all the time
[snapback]959785[/snapback]​[/quote]

WHAT KIND OF MEMBER ARE YOU THEN??









DO YOU KNOW PFURY-CLUB FIRST RULE?


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

If you get it I want it too! hahaha

Someone direct me to the linke to get nominated for MOTM? THanks!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that sux man...


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am having a quick contest for the right to make Coralli's member title.  Lets get a few suggestions then vote on them!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I am having a quick contest for the right to make Coralli's member title. Lets get a few suggestions then vote on them!
> [snapback]965847[/snapback]​


Just change it to "Xenon's Bitch"


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I am having a quick contest for the right to make Coralli's member title. Lets get a few suggestions then vote on them!
> ...


ohhhhh no no no. i think we need another "Tinkerbelle OWNS you"


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

no I like the title he has now.

it seems to fit him rather well and he says he is happy so let it be. 
In about a month he he will sell his soul for you to change it.
then change it to " I like Hanson"


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

hahaha sux 2 be u Crali or however u spell ur name :laugh:


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Congrats on your title.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

So, when we get this member title after we get 3,000 posts, can we change it later on? If we can, why hasn't Ccoralli changed his? I'm just curious.....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Pfury's Resident Rectum Ranger.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Drama Queen


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Just a custom title? Why not think bigger.....I mean you have been a member for over a month....Im thinking we can work a staff position for ya!!
> ...


omg... i think pee just came out. HAHAHAHA


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

> Pfury's Resident Rectum Ranger


That's fuckin great


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> So, when we get this member title after we get 3,000 posts, can we change it later on? If we can, why hasn't Ccoralli changed his? I'm just curious.....
> [snapback]972841[/snapback]​


So, can anyone answer this for me?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just like everyone here thats won a contest or posted over 3000+ posts...you have to earn your title. Its not something we hand out to people...unless your asking for it, like being a dumbass or something.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > So, when we get this member title after we get 3,000 posts, can we change it later on? If we can, why hasn't Ccoralli changed his? I'm just curious.....
> ...


yes, you can change it anytime you want when you have 3000+ posts. and he has 510 posts, that's why he cant change it


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Just like everyone here thats won a contest or posted over 3000+ posts...you have to earn your title. Its not something we hand out to people...unless your asking for it, like being a dumbass or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you get a tittle that says "BANNED"


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > Grosse Gurke said:
> ...


LOL, no your not, cause its true.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Throat Yogurt Connaisseur


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

How about "Michael Jackson touched my who-who and bum-bum"


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

how about "I eat weiners"


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> how about "I eat weiners"
> [snapback]973268[/snapback]​


Weiners are disgusting. I saw a hot dog factory on TV and it was nasty. They were pouring all kinda of crap in there. Sick!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > how about "I eat weiners"
> ...


I don't think he was talking about that kind of wiener.....


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Playboydontcurr said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > vote to give me a custom title, even thou xenon probably won't listen to this poll anyway.
> ...


:nod: I won *Back 2 Back*, right Yorkie Boy?



piranhasrule said:


> I dont see why not, *i want Gordeez's* 'resident alcoholic', but id settle for 'resident alcoholic in training' or maybe even 'trainie resident alcoholic' or 'assistant...
> [snapback]958639[/snapback]​


Shyea, mine(s) is Awesome :nod: 
Thought of it when I was drinking or drunk...you choose


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


I think you are right.....


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Throat Yogurt Connaisseur
> [snapback]973055[/snapback]​


----------

